# Moderne GUI



## Humpatz (14. Jan 2008)

Hallo Java-Experten!

Ich stehe vor folgender Aufgabe und wäre für Ratschläge, Inspirationen, u.ä. sehr dankbar:

Es existiert eine mehrjährige Clientanwendung, deren einzige Änderung über die gesamten Jahre die Umstellung von AWT auf Swing war.

Nun soll die Anwendung ein moderneres, übersichtlicheres und frisches Layout bekommen. Eine Ausrichtung auf eine Webanwendung ist nicht vorgesehen.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand ein paar Ideen ... Wäre super!


----------



## lhein (14. Jan 2008)

Ich weiss nicht so recht, was Du jetzt als Antwort erwartest?
Geht es darum, daß Du ein optisches Rework für die Client-Anwendung machen willst, oder willst Du wissen, ob es mit SWT / JFace besser geht oder was ist der Sinn?

Grundsätzlich würd ich Dir empfehlen, mal www.filthyrichclients.com aufzusuchen und die Examples mal durchzugehen. Dort werden gute Tipps gegeben, wie man GUIs aufpeppen kann. 

lr


----------



## Hilefoks (14. Jan 2008)

Moin,

deine Frage ist sehr schwer zu beantworten. Vor allem ohne die Anwendung selbst zu sehen und zu wissen auf welchen Plattformen sie eingesetzt wird (Windows, Unix, MacOS, etc.). Neben Swing gibt es eigentlich nicht viel was die Anwendung noch "moderner" machen könnte. Auch würde ich die Anwendung nicht auf SWT portieren - im Punkt "moderner" würde das per se nichts bringen. 

Aber es gibt einiges wodurch eine Swing Anwendung nicht wirklich modern erscheinen kann - das lässt sich aber alles beheben ohne gleich das Toolkit zu wechseln.  Aber wie gesagt - ohne die Anwendung zu sehen ist es schwer konkrete Tipps zu geben.

Einen gibt es aber immer: Halte dich an die Usability Guidelines des jeweiligen Betriebssystems. 

MfG,
Hilefoks


----------



## JBenutzername (14. Jan 2008)

Du könntest vielleicht das Look-and-Feel wechseln. Vor allem das Metal L&F vor dem JDK 5 sieht doch etwas antiquiert aus. Gute L&Fs sind z.B.

- Substance
- JGoodies Looks
- Synthetica


----------



## Ellie (14. Jan 2008)

Poste doch mal ein paar Screenshots.


----------



## Humpatz (15. Jan 2008)

Mit Screenshots sieht leider schlecht aus ... sonst verletzte ich die Vertraulichkeit. Sorry!

Die Anwendung läuft auf Windows ... also werde ich mir mal die Usability Guidelines dazu anschaun

Es soll eine Art optisches Rework statt finden. Die Anwendung soll von der Gesamterscheinung/Layout moderner und übersichtlicher werden.
Um die Übersichtlichkeit muss ich mich natürlich selbst kümmern, also vor allem um das Definieren und konsequente Einhalten bestimmter StyleGuides.

Leider bin ich derzeit nich so bewandert, ob es Möglichkeiten gibt mit einfachen Mitteln die Benutzeroberfläche moderner/frischer/aufgepeppt aussehen zu lassen.
Look and Feel könnte da wahrscheinlich ein guter Ansatz sein.

Ich habe aber auch in der JavaInsel gelesen, dass es die Möglichkeit gibt Flash zu benutzen oder die Oberfläche mittels XML zu beschreiben.

Hat jemand damit Erfahrung bzw. sind das Alternativen, die man in Erwägung ziehen könnte?


----------



## The_S (16. Jan 2008)

Hier findest du auch gute Vorschläge und Tipps (inkl. eines guten Layoutmanagers und schönen LaFs):

http://www.jgoodies.com/


----------



## PELLE (20. Jan 2008)

JBenutzername hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du könntest vielleicht das Look-and-Feel wechseln. Vor allem das Metal L&F vor dem JDK 5 sieht doch etwas antiquiert aus. Gute L&Fs sind z.B.
> 
> - Substance
> - JGoodies Looks
> - Synthetica





> Ausschließlich nicht-kommerziellen Anwendungen ist es gestattet Synthetica frei zu verwenden und zusammen mit der Anwendung zu distributieren.



frei verwenden, verstehe ich net ganz, denn es gibt nur eine evaluation copy die geht doch nur 30 tage... sehe ich das falsch?


----------

